# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Intel Corporation, semiconductor chip maker, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - intel.com

youtube.com/intel

facebook.com/Intel

twitter.com/intel

linkedin.com/company/intel-corporation

instagram.com/intel

Intel Corporation on Wikipedia

CEO - Pat Gelsinger

Vice President, Intel Labs, Director, Emergent AI Research - Gadi Singer

Divisions:

Intel Capital, investment fund

Projects and products:

FakeCatcher, real-time deepfake detector

Intel Geti Platform

Vaunt, smart glasses

Intel Retail

Parley SnotBot, drone

quantum computing 

Intel Nervana NNP (Neural Network Processor)

Loihi, test neuromorphic chip

5G

Chainer, deep learning open source framework

Intel Tiny Smart Home

Shooting Star, fleet quadcopter drones

Virtual reality, merged reality, Project Alloy

Aero, quadcopter drone

RealSense Robotic Development Kit

Loomo (Segway robot) 

Intel RealSense Technology

MICA, "My Intelligent Communication Accessory", smart bracelet

America's Greatest Makers challenge

Musical robots from Intel

Internet of Things

Intel Joule platform, Intel Corporation, small package to drive IoT innovation

Smart City: Intel and San Jose, California, USA

Intel in Automotive

Intel IoT Wheelchair

Intel Industrial Control in Concert

"Intel Acquires Recon; Eyes Future of Wearables"

by Josh Walden
June 17, 2015
Recon Instruments

"Intel Acquires German Drone Startup Ascending Technologies"

by Ingrid Lunden
January 4, 2016
Ascending Technologies GmbH

Altera now part of Intel

----------


## Airicist

Wearable Devices - Make It Wearable Challenge by Intel

Published on Jan 6, 2014




> Intel is looking for the innovators that will design the next big wearable devices. Innovation ideas are everywhere from sharing what you like via what you wear to enhancing your game with muscle memory recall to extending education beyond the classroom with real-time learning. Enter the Make It Wearable Challenge at http://www.makeit.intel.com

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel Edison is a full computer on an SD card, launching in 2014"

by Nate Lanxon
January 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel bungs PC on an SD: Tiny computer for Internet of Things and wearables"

by Tony Smith
January 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Memomi @ Intel CEO Keynote IDF 2015 SFO




Memory Mirror - The World's first Digital Mirror

Published on Jan 13, 2015

"Retail Solution Configuration: Memory Mirror Solution"
Elevates the experience of style for the luxury fashion market

MemoMi Labs Inc. - memorymirror.com

vimeo.com/memomi

----------


## Airicist

Making the Internet of Things Real, Part I: Intelligent Gateways 

 Published on Jan 14, 2014




> Intelligent gateways connect legacy systems and provide common interfaces and seamless communication between devices and the cloud in the Internet of Things (IoT). Intel, along with McAfee and Wind River are developing solutions with pre-validated hardware and software to help speed time to market for new value-added services. In part one of a three part series, Intel's Kumar Balasubramanian, Wind River's Jim Douglas, and McAfee's Tom Moore discuss how to take advantage of intelligent gateways to extract value from data and transform business.

----------


## Airicist

Making the Internet of Things Real, Part II: Intel Product Roadmap 

 Published on Jan 14, 2014




> Intel is expanding its roadmap for the Internet of Things (IoT) with the introduction of the Intel® Quark SoC X1000 and Intel® Atom™ processor E3800 product family. These low-power, small-core SoCs provide a foundational hardware platform for integrated software stacks. In part two of a three part series, Intel's Kumar Balasubramanian, Wind River's Jim Douglas, and McAfee's Tom Moore discuss how pre-certified and pre-validated building blocks can meet custom development requirements and allow a faster time to market for new solutions.

----------


## Airicist

Making the Internet of Things Real, Part III: Possibilities in the Internet of Things

 Published on Jan 14, 2014




> Will the Internet of Things (IoT) will be computing's next big frontier? In the final part of a three part series, Intel's Kumar Balasubramanian, Wind River's Jim Douglas, and McAfee's Tom Moore discuss what excites them the most about the IoT opportunity. IoT stands to improve quality of life around the world by unlocking economic gains from assets, bringing innovations from the ecosystem, and through enhancements for how we interact with devices in our daily lives.

----------


## Airicist

Jimmy: 21st Century Robot 

 Published on Feb 11, 2014




> Conceptualized from the mind of Intel Futurist, Brian David Johnson, Jimmy, the 21st Century Robot is coming to life with the collaborative help a group of talented artists, engineers and designers. As part of the maker movement the intentions stand to usher in a wave of open source robot building where anyone with access to a 3D printer and a little know-how can take the lessons learned from Jimmy and build their own personalized robot.

----------


## Airicist

Robot HACKS 

 Published on Feb 11, 2014




> Robot Hacks and Jimmy looks at the Maker community and robot builders who are striving to make robot making more common place in our society. By making it open source the Maker Community can help get other excited about robot building. With 3D printing reaching new highest along with and other simple technical skills bing used anyone can build a robot and every robot has a name.

----------


## Airicist

Tech Today Video Series Episode 3: Intel Technology Powering the Internet of Things 

 Published on Mar 5, 2014




> For more information on how Intel accelerates the Internet of Things, visit: http://www.intel.com/iot.
> 
> In this video from the Tech Today series, we cover topics on how the Internet of Things is making freight safer and more efficient, how the IoT is making healthcare more accessible in rural areas, and how new technologies are making cities smarter. See how the Vnomics platform is bringing intelligence to Saia freight trucks, making drivers safer and more efficient, while reducing fuel consumption. Next, healthcare in rural areas of the United States gets serious support from Cornerstone Integration and an Internet of Things solution that allows doctors and emergency medical technicians to make real-time lifesaving decisions for heart attack patients. Finally, learn how TMB is using the Internet of Things to improve the public transit experience in Barcelona, displaying real-time information such as service information, location-specific advertising, and daily news from a centralized content distribution system.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel Completes Purchase Of Basis Science, Which Will Join Intel’s Device’s Group" 

by Matt Burns
March 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel wants your wearable technology ideas, puts $500,000 up for grabs"

by Nicole Arce
May 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Intel's CEO Brian Krzanich introduces the wearable shirt 

 Published on May 28, 2014




> Aren't all shirts wearable? Indeed.

----------


## Airicist

Maker Faire Video - Intel Innovation : Robotics 

 Published on Sep 29, 2014




> Intel innovation at the Global Maker Faire: video.
> Shotlist
> 00:09 - Jay Melican, Intel Maker Czar
> 00:45 - Ed Ross, Intel Sr. Director New Devices Group
> 01:17 - Brian David Johnson, Intel Futurist
> 02:31 - Joey Hudy, Intel's Youngest Intern
> 03:15 - 1000-LED Matrix
> 03:45 - Danielle Martin, Intel Computer Clubhouse Network
> 04:41 - Connect AnyThing
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Getting Started with Intel Edison Part 1: Introduction 

Published on Dec 3, 2014




> The Intel Edison is a powerful development platform in a small package. In this series, SparkFun engineer Shawn covers everything you need to know to get started with the Edison.
> 
> In this first episode, we show you how to connect the Edison to your computer and blink an LED using Intel's Arduino software.






Getting Started with Intel Edison Part 2: Updating Linux 

Published on Dec 3, 2014




> The Intel Edison is a powerful development platform in a small package. In this series, SparkFun engineer Shawn covers everything you need to know to get started with the Edison.
> 
> For the second episode, we walk you through the process of updating the firmware (a version of Linux) running inside the Edison. This requires downloading an image from Intel's site and running their update script on the Edison.

----------


## Airicist

Intel shows drones that sense and avoid obstacles 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> At CES 2015, Intel CEO Brian Krzanich demos drone technology that makes it possible for see and sense obstacles and then avoid them.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel buys Saffron AI because it can't afford to miss the next big thing in tech again"

by  Stacey Higginbotham
October 26, 2015

Saffron Technology, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel Buys a Startup to Catch Up in Deep Learning"
Acquisition should let Nervana Systems speed development of its chips radically redesigned for artificial intelligence.

by Peter Burrows and Tom Simonite  
August 9, 2016

Nervana Systems, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Intel to Acquire Movidius: Accelerating Computer Vision through RealSense for the Next Wave of Computing
Combined with Intel’s Existing Assets, Movidius Technology – for New Devices Like Drones, Robots, Virtual Reality Headsets and More – Positions Intel to Lead in Providing Computer Vision and Deep Learning Solutions from the Device to the Cloud

by Josh Walden
September 5, 2016

Movidius Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Best of Intel's Drone Technology | Intel

Published on Oct 19, 2016




> About Intel: 
> Intel, the world leader in silicon innovation, develops technologies, products and initiatives to continually advance how people work and live. Founded in 1968 to build semiconductor memory products, Intel introduced the world's first microprocessor in 1971. This decade, our mission is to create and extend computing technology to connect and enrich the lives of every person on earth.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel announces major AI push with upcoming Knights Mill Xeon Phi, custom silicon"

by Joel Hruska
November 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel seeks to advance 'AI for good'"
As Intel develops new products to power AI applications, it's also attempting to nurture the artificial intelligence (AI) marketplace and guide it in a positive direction.

by Stephanie Condon
November 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Intel snaps up self-driving tech company Mobileye in $15B deal"
The goal is to bolster Intel's own efforts in the autonomous vehicle industry and keep diversifying from PCs.

by Andrew Krok
March 13, 2017

Mobileye N.V.

----------


## Airicist

CES 2018 Keynote by Intel’s CEO, Brian Krzanich

Streamed live Jan 9, 2018

----------

